# endless bootscreen



## mrm3net (Oct 23, 2011)

I installed CM7 alpha 2.1 correctly and the TP booted once to the "touch the android screen" then froze and never returned again.Whenever it boots the cyanogenmod logo spins either forever or stops and resets.This was a fresh install on Web OS 3.04. I already did the following in this order.

-formatted, cache, dalvik cache, fixed permissions
-Reinstalled CM7 using CWR
-formatted system, data, cache,
-reinstalled CM7 using CWR
-reinstalled CM7 using acme
-uninstalled using the ACMEUninstaller
-Reinstalled using ACME

At this point i just tried several variations of the above. Nothing helps. I either get an endless CM7 logo or it freezes after about 10 seconds. Any help is appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## solynx (Oct 18, 2011)

does webos still load?


----------



## mrm3net (Oct 23, 2011)

solynx said:


> does webos still load?


yes, i also did a webdoctor 3.04 and then installed CM7 again through acme, nothing.


----------



## solynx (Oct 18, 2011)

Try logging into CWmod and click on -Wipe data/factory reset. should get you up and going..


----------



## mrm3net (Oct 23, 2011)

solynx said:


> Try logging into CWmod and click on -Wipe data/factory reset. should get you up and going..


done that several times, still nothing. I'm going to coin a new term, "reverse bricked".


----------



## crump84 (Aug 21, 2011)

Sounds like it could possibly be a bad download, are you using the same download every time you try and install CM7?


----------



## Moon2 (Aug 24, 2011)

a logcat would help find the problem


----------



## mrm3net (Oct 23, 2011)

crump84 said:


> a logcat would help find the problem


not a bad download, all of the MD5s match up. Any quick instructions on how to do a logcat dump?


----------



## fattire (Sep 6, 2011)

install the android sdk (or at least adb) and then:

adb logcat

from a terminal/command line. Your tp must obviously be connected via usb to your computer.


----------



## Moon2 (Aug 24, 2011)

mrm3net said:


> not a bad download, all of the MD5s match up. Any quick instructions on how to do a logcat dump?


My favourite command:

adb lolcat > 1.txt

(or)

adb logcat > woocm7ontouchpad.txt

This makes a txt file in the directory you're in on cmd (usually /Users/_Username_)


----------



## mrm3net (Oct 23, 2011)

during the endless bootscreen and CWR, i cannot get adb access. The SDK is updated. ADB devices shows no devices.


----------



## cyrax78 (Oct 16, 2011)

When this happens to me I find that doing a complete shutdown vs restart usually fixes the issue. Some times need to do it twice.


----------



## tzzoooma (Oct 14, 2011)

I have the same problem.

Tried webos doctoring, tried full secure erase of the touchpad. tried installing thru cwmod.

i know it's not the dled files since i was able to install on a different tp.
i imagine some part of my files system is messed up and not allowing a correct install.
unknown how to fix it though.


----------



## Noiofnine (Aug 21, 2011)

I had this issue on first couple installs.

Trick was not doctor but to boot webos. Go to setting and in device info
Did a complete wipe.

When I did this I was curious to see what it had done. 
It took about an hour to complete.
Once done I went to root of tp and saw all folders gone. 
It went back to factory.

This did not happen with doctor. 
Doctor only reinstalls the webos system. Does not wipe other img or ext3 files ect...
I reccommend giving a go.

Then install cm7

It worked for me.


----------



## mrm3net (Oct 23, 2011)

Noiofnine said:


> I had this issue on first couple installs.
> 
> Trick was not doctor but to boot webos. Go to setting and in device info
> Did a complete wipe.
> ...


Will try and report back. Thanks!


----------



## mrm3net (Oct 23, 2011)

we have progress! The above worked. Someone should add that bug and fix to the CM7 FAQ. Now it freezes seconds after i reach welcome to the HP touchpad. Booted 3 times to welcome screen, froze, now we are at an endless bootscreen again. A factory reset + dalvik cache gets me past the bootscreen but freezes at the welcome screen. I need help from higher powers on this one. Thanks to all so far.


----------



## trev420 (Sep 7, 2011)

i think you have the same problem as my fathers touchpad has.

same thing happened with both alpha1, and 2.

i can get to android, but no matter what, it soon freezes and restarts.

for instance right now, i can load the market without my pad restarting.


----------



## trev420 (Sep 7, 2011)

well i wasnt doing anything but downloading a adw theme.

last couple things from the catlog

```
<br />
W/InputManagerService(  799): Window already focused, ignoring focus gain of: [email protected]<br />
I/ActivityManager(  799): Starting: Intent { act=android.intent.action.MAIN cat=[android.intent.category.HOME] flg=0x10200000 cmp=android/com.android.internal.app.ResolverActivity } from pid 799<br />
I/ActivityManager(  799): No longer want com.cyanogenmod.android.fotakill (pid 1034): hidden #16<br />
I/ActivityManager(  799): Displayed android/com.android.internal.app.ResolverActivity: +457ms<br />
I/PackageManager(  799):   Action: "android.intent.action.MAIN"<br />
I/PackageManager(  799):   Category: "android.intent.category.HOME"<br />
I/PackageManager(  799):   Category: "android.intent.category.DEFAULT"<br />
I/PackageManager(  799): Adding preferred activity ComponentInfo{com.vtlab.launcher/com.vtlab.launcher.Launcher}:<br />
I/ActivityManager(  799): Starting: Intent { act=android.intent.action.MAIN cat=[android.intent.category.HOME] flg=0x13a00000 cmp=com.vtlab.launcher/.Launcher } from pid 799<br />
W/InputManagerService(  799): Window already focused, ignoring focus gain of: [email protected]<br />
W/KeyCharacterMap( 2030): No keyboard for id 0<br />
W/KeyCharacterMap( 2030): Using default keymap: /system/usr/keychars/qwerty.kcm.bin<br />
I/ActivityManager(  799): Starting: Intent { cmp=com.vtlab.launcher/.MyLauncherSettings } from pid 2030<br />
I/ActivityManager(  799): Displayed com.vtlab.launcher/.MyLauncherSettings: +629ms<br />
W/IdleConnectionHandler( 1695): Removing a connection that never existed!<br />
D/dalvikvm(  947): GC_EXPLICIT freed 66K, 47% free 2945K/5511K, external 345K/514K, paused 60ms<br />
D/dalvikvm(  886): GC_CONCURRENT freed 235K, 48% free 3123K/5895K, external 660K/1027K, paused 8ms+3ms<br />
D/dalvikvm(  799): GC_CONCURRENT freed 1397K, 46% free 5454K/10055K, external 3446K/3858K, paused 2ms+5ms<br />
W/InputManagerService(  799): Window already focused, ignoring focus gain of: [email protected]<br />
W/InputManagerService(  799): Window already focused, ignoring focus gain of: [email protected]<br />
D/dalvikvm( 1014): GC_EXPLICIT freed 275K, 50% free 2825K/5575K, external 0K/0K, paused 89ms<br />
D/dalvikvm( 2030): GC_CONCURRENT freed 1075K, 50% free 3660K/7239K, external 4802K/5118K, paused 2ms+3ms<br />
D/dalvikvm( 1026): GC_EXPLICIT freed 50K, 53% free 2690K/5639K, external 0K/0K, paused 69ms<br />
W/InputManagerService(  799): Window already focused, ignoring focus gain of: [email protected]<br />
W/InputManagerService(  799): Window already focused, ignoring focus gain of: [email protected]<br />
D/dalvikvm( 2030): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 195K, 50% free 3627K/7239K, external 5048K/5118K, paused 31ms<br />
D/dalvikvm( 1044): GC_EXPLICIT freed 94K, 51% free 2685K/5379K, external 0K/0K, paused 22ms<br />
W/KeyCharacterMap( 2030): No keyboard for id 0<br />
W/KeyCharacterMap( 2030): Using default keymap: /system/usr/keychars/qwerty.kcm.bin<br />
W/InputManagerService(  799): Window already focused, ignoring focus gain of: [email protected]<br />
W/InputManagerService(  799): Window already focused, ignoring focus gain of: [email protected]<br />
D/dalvikvm( 2030): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 227K, 45% free 3995K/7239K, external 5934K/6017K, paused 34ms<br />
D/dalvikvm( 2030): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 131K, 46% free 3921K/7239K, external 6621K/6710K, paused 31ms<br />
D/dalvikvm( 1128): GC_EXPLICIT freed 163K, 48% free 2957K/5639K, external 0K/0K, paused 47ms<br />
W/InputManagerService(  799): Window already focused, ignoring focus gain of: [email protected]<br />
D/dalvikvm( 2030): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 217K, 46% free 3954K/7239K, external 6333K/6424K, paused 33ms<br />
D/dalvikvm(  799): GC_CONCURRENT freed 1576K, 48% free 5316K/10055K, external 3090K/3858K, paused 9ms+4ms<br />
W/KeyCharacterMap( 2030): No keyboard for id 0<br />
W/KeyCharacterMap( 2030): Using default keymap: /system/usr/keychars/qwerty.kcm.bin<br />
I/ActivityManager(  799): Starting: Intent { act=android.intent.action.VIEW dat=market://search?q=ADWTheme cmp=com.android.vending/com.google.android.finsky.activities.AppsUrlHandlerActivity } from pid 2030<br />
I/ActivityManager(  799): Starting: Intent { act=android.intent.action.VIEW dat=market://search?q=ADWTheme cmp=com.android.vending/com.google.android.finsky.activities.MainActivity (has extras) } from pid 1128<br />
D/dalvikvm( 1128): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 27K, 48% free 2970K/5639K, external 0K/0K, paused 23ms<br />
D/dalvikvm( 1128): DexOpt: couldn't find field Landroid/content/res/Configuration;.smallestScreenWidthDp<br />
W/dalvikvm( 1128): VFY: unable to resolve instance field 129<br />
D/dalvikvm( 1128): VFY: replacing opcode 0x52 at 0x001f<br />
D/dalvikvm( 1128): VFY: dead code 0x0021-0022 in Lcom/google/android/finsky/api/DfeApiContext;.getSmallestScreenWidthDp (Landroid/content/Context;)Ljava/lang/String;<br />
D/Finsky  ( 1128): [1] DfeApiContext.getSmallestScreenWidthDp: smallestScreenWidthDp does not exist, using pre-ics hack.<br />
I/dalvikvm( 1128): Could not find method android.app.Activity.getActionBar, referenced from method com.google.android.finsky.layout.CustomActionBarFactory.getInstance<br />
W/dalvikvm( 1128): VFY: unable to resolve virtual method 269: Landroid/app/Activity;.getActionBar ()Landroid/app/ActionBar;<br />
D/dalvikvm( 1128): VFY: replacing opcode 0x6e at 0x0006<br />
D/dalvikvm( 1128): VFY: dead code 0x0009-0010 in Lcom/google/android/finsky/layout/CustomActionBarFactory;.getInstance (Landroid/app/Activity;)Lcom/google/android/finsky/layout/CustomActionBar;<br />
D/dalvikvm( 1128): VFY: dead code 0x0012-0017 in Lcom/google/android/finsky/layout/CustomActionBarFactory;.getInstance (Landroid/app/Activity;)Lcom/google/android/finsky/layout/CustomActionBar;<br />
D/Volley  ( 1128): [11] DiskBasedCache.clear: Cache cleared.<br />
D/Volley  ( 1128): [15] DiskBasedCache.clear: Cache cleared.<br />
D/ResourceType( 1128): calling getConfigurations<br />
D/ResourceType( 1128): called getConfigurations size=285<br />
D/dalvikvm( 1128): GC_CONCURRENT freed 265K, 48% free 3155K/5959K, external 55K/512K, paused 2ms+3ms<br />
I/ActivityManager(  799): Displayed com.android.vending/com.google.android.finsky.activities.MainActivity: +559ms (total +582ms)<br />
I/ActivityManager(  799): No longer want com.google.android.apps.uploader (pid 1204): hidden #16<br />
I/dalvikvm( 1128): Total arena pages for JIT: 11<br />
D/Finsky  ( 1128): [1] SelfUpdateScheduler.checkForSelfUpdate: Skipping self-update. Local Version [8007005] >= Server Version [0]<br />
D/dalvikvm( 1128): GC_CONCURRENT freed 375K, 47% free 3301K/6151K, external 55K/512K, paused 2ms+3ms<br />
D/dalvikvm(  919): GC_CONCURRENT freed 338K, 47% free 3274K/6151K, external 0K/512K, paused 10ms+2ms<br />
D/dalvikvm( 1128): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 253K, 46% free 3356K/6151K, external 270K/512K, paused 28ms<br />
D/dalvikvm( 1128): GC_CONCURRENT freed 241K, 44% free 3552K/6279K, external 3268K/3825K, paused 2ms+4ms<br />
D/Finsky  ( 1128): [1] 1.onResponse: Phonesky reconstruct succeeded for account<br />
D/Finsky  ( 1128): [1] ReconstructDatabaseService.updateFromReconstruct: Reconstruct finished for account: 54 changes to the local database<br />
D/Finsky  ( 1128): [1] 1.finishReconstruct: Done reconstructing.<br />
D/dalvikvm( 1128): GC_CONCURRENT freed 880K, 46% free 4059K/7431K, external 3638K/3825K, paused 3ms+3ms<br />
D/dalvikvm( 2030): GC_EXPLICIT freed 290K, 45% free 4046K/7239K, external 4836K/6017K, paused 106ms<br />
D/Finsky  ( 1128): [1] MainActivity.initializeBilling: Optimistically initializing billing parameters.<br />
D/Finsky  ( 1128): [1] GetBillingCountriesAction.run: Skip getting fresh list of billing countries.<br />
W/Finsky  ( 1128): [1] CarrierParamsAction.run: Saving carrier billing params failed.<br />
D/Finsky  ( 1128): [1] CarrierProvisioningAction.runIfNotOnWifi: Wifi interface active. Skipping DCB provisioning check.<br />
D/dalvikvm( 1128): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 226K, 48% free 3900K/7431K, external 3638K/3825K, paused 37ms<br />
V/NFC	 ( 1128): this device does not have NFC support<br />
D/dalvikvm( 1128): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 590K, 46% free 4080K/7431K, external 2731K/3273K, paused 32ms<br />
D/dalvikvm( 1128): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 41K, 46% free 4039K/7431K, external 4592K/5735K, paused 30ms<br />
D/Finsky  ( 1128): [1] PageFragment.rebindViews: Page [class=DetailsFragment] loaded in [310 ms]<br />
D/dalvikvm( 1128): GC_CONCURRENT freed 999K, 43% free 4707K/8199K, external 4167K/4936K, paused 7ms+6ms<br />
W/KeyCharacterMap( 1128): No keyboard for id 0<br />
W/KeyCharacterMap( 1128): Using default keymap: /system/usr/keychars/qwerty.kcm.bin<br />
D/dalvikvm( 1128): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 468K, 44% free 4635K/8199K, external 4205K/4936K, paused 43ms<br />
D/Finsky  ( 1128): [1] PageFragment.rebindViews: Page [class=DetailsFragment] loaded in [331 ms]<br />
D/dalvikvm( 1128): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 666K, 50% free 4133K/8199K, external 6950K/6950K, paused 36ms<br />
D/dalvikvm( 1128): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 255K, 48% free 4322K/8199K, external 4405K/6917K, paused 48ms<br />
D/dalvikvm( 1128): GC_CONCURRENT freed 2009K, 49% free 4800K/9287K, external 4799K/5410K, paused 6ms+4ms<br />
W/KeyCharacterMap( 1128): No keyboard for id 0<br />
W/KeyCharacterMap( 1128): Using default keymap: /system/usr/keychars/qwerty.kcm.bin<br />
I/dalvikvm( 1128): Jit: resizing JitTable from 4096 to 8192<br />
D/dalvikvm( 1128): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 748K, 50% free 4726K/9287K, external 4948K/5410K, paused 38ms<br />
D/dalvikvm( 1128): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 696K, 56% free 4157K/9287K, external 3887K/4985K, paused 80ms<br />
D/dalvikvm( 1128): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 44K, 56% free 4113K/9287K, external 5881K/7344K, paused 35ms<br />
D/Finsky  ( 1128): [1] PageFragment.rebindViews: Page [class=DetailsFragment] loaded in [263 ms]<br />
W/KeyCharacterMap( 1128): No keyboard for id 0<br />
W/KeyCharacterMap( 1128): Using default keymap: /system/usr/keychars/qwerty.kcm.bin<br />
D/dalvikvm( 1128): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 1525K, 49% free 4741K/9287K, external 5319K/6311K, paused 40ms<br />
D/dalvikvm(  799): GC_CONCURRENT freed 1309K, 47% free 5337K/10055K, external 3090K/3858K, paused 3ms+15ms<br />
D/dalvikvm( 1128): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 2182K, 54% free 4360K/9351K, external 4627K/5231K, paused 39ms<br />
D/dalvikvm( 1128): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 155K, 56% free 4204K/9351K, external 6630K/8279K, paused 35ms<br />
D/Finsky  ( 1128): [1] PageFragment.rebindViews: Page [class=DetailsFragment] loaded in [285 ms]<br />
W/KeyCharacterMap( 1128): No keyboard for id 0<br />
W/KeyCharacterMap( 1128): Using default keymap: /system/usr/keychars/qwerty.kcm.bin<br />
D/dalvikvm( 1128): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 1353K, 50% free 4760K/9351K, external 6076K/7292K, paused 40ms<br />
D/dalvikvm( 1128): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 1791K, 54% free 4339K/9351K, external 5328K/6206K, paused 53ms<br />
D/dalvikvm( 1128): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 78K, 55% free 4260K/9351K, external 7189K/8977K, paused 34ms<br />
D/Finsky  ( 1128): [1] PageFragment.rebindViews: Page [class=DetailsFragment] loaded in [345 ms]<br />
W/KeyCharacterMap( 1128): No keyboard for id 0<br />
W/KeyCharacterMap( 1128): Using default keymap: /system/usr/keychars/qwerty.kcm.bin<br />
D/dalvikvm( 1128): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 1486K, 49% free 4861K/9351K, external 6575K/8030K, paused 40ms<br />
D/dalvikvm(  799): GC_CONCURRENT freed 1361K, 48% free 5311K/10055K, external 3090K/3858K, paused 3ms+3ms<br />
D/dalvikvm( 1128): GC_FOR_MALLOC freed 1612K, 52% free 4493K/9351K, external 5398K/6496K, paused 34ms<br />
D/dalvikvm( 1128): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 638K, 53% free 4414K/9351K, external 5247K/5512K, paused 35ms<br />
D/dalvikvm( 1128): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 59K, 54% free 4354K/9351K, external 7205K/8997K, paused 36ms<br />
D/Finsky  ( 1128): [1] PageFragment.rebindViews: Page [class=DetailsFragment] loaded in [341 ms]<br />
W/KeyCharacterMap( 1128): No keyboard for id 0<br />
W/KeyCharacterMap( 1128): Using default keymap: /system/usr/keychars/qwerty.kcm.bin<br />
D/dalvikvm( 1128): GC_CONCURRENT freed 1489K, 47% free 5010K/9351K, external 6848K/8426K, paused 3ms+8ms<br />
D/dalvikvm( 1128): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 103K, 48% free 4907K/9351K, external 6306K/7875K, paused 37ms<br />
D/dalvikvm( 1128): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 917K, 53% free 4466K/9351K, external 5367K/6310K, paused 37ms<br />
D/dalvikvm( 1128): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 74K, 54% free 4391K/9351K, external 7174K/8959K, paused 37ms<br />
D/Finsky  ( 1128): [1] PageFragment.rebindViews: Page [class=DetailsFragment] loaded in [326 ms]<br />
D/dalvikvm( 1128): GC_FOR_MALLOC freed 654K, 49% free 4925K/9479K, external 6776K/7962K, paused 30ms<br />
I/dalvikvm-heap( 1128): Grow heap (frag case) to 14.124MB for 293196-byte allocation<br />
D/dalvikvm( 1128): GC_FOR_MALLOC freed 44K, 48% free 5167K/9799K, external 6776K/7962K, paused 33ms<br />
D/dalvikvm( 1128): GC_FOR_MALLOC freed 735K, 49% free 5064K/9799K, external 6465K/7953K, paused 46ms<br />
I/ActivityManager(  799): Starting: Intent { flg=0x20010000 cmp=com.android.vending/com.google.android.finsky.activities.PurchaseDialog (has extras) } from pid 1128<br />
D/Finsky  ( 1128): [1] SelfUpdateScheduler.checkForSelfUpdate: Skipping self-update. Local Version [8007005] >= Server Version [0]<br />
D/Finsky  ( 1128): [1] PageFragment.rebindViews: Page [class=PurchaseFragment] loaded in [88 ms]<br />
I/ActivityManager(  799): Displayed com.android.vending/com.google.android.finsky.activities.PurchaseDialog: +297ms<br />
D/Finsky  ( 1128): [1] PurchaseFragment.continueCheckoutSizeCheck: No limit to bytes over mobile.<br />
D/dalvikvm( 1128): GC_CONCURRENT freed 1911K, 47% free 5200K/9799K, external 6636K/7953K, paused 2ms+4ms<br />
D/Finsky  ( 1128): [1] Installer.downloadAndInstallAsset: Downloading and installing AndroidPhone7 (ADW Theme).<br />
D/Finsky  ( 1128): [1] DownloadImpl.setState: Download 'AndroidPhone7 (ADW Theme)' transitioned from (null) to (UNQUEUED).<br />
D/Finsky  ( 1128): [1] DownloadImpl.createObbDownload: Skipping obb download with state NOT_APPLICABLE<br />
D/Finsky  ( 1128): [1] DownloadImpl.createObbDownload: Skipping obb download with state NOT_APPLICABLE<br />
D/Finsky  ( 1128): [1] DownloadQueueImpl.add: Download Download : AndroidPhone7 (ADW Theme) added to DownloadQueue<br />
D/Finsky  ( 1128): [1] DownloadImpl.setState: Download 'AndroidPhone7 (ADW Theme)' transitioned from (UNQUEUED) to (QUEUED).<br />
I/installd(  192): free_cache(4273851) avail 1537507328<br />
D/Finsky  ( 1128): [1] DownloadQueueImpl.startDownload: Download Download : AndroidPhone7 (ADW Theme) starting<br />
D/Finsky  ( 1128): [1] DownloadImpl.setState: Download 'AndroidPhone7 (ADW Theme)' transitioned from (QUEUED) to (DOWNLOADING).<br />
D/Finsky  ( 1128): [1] DownloadCompleteListener.onStart: Download Download : AndroidPhone7 (ADW Theme): onStart called.<br />
D/Finsky  ( 1128): [1] DownloadCompleteListener.onProgress: Download Download : AndroidPhone7 (ADW Theme): onProgress called with 0/-1 Status: 190.<br />
I/DownloadManager( 1014): Initiating request for download 5<br />
D/Finsky  ( 1128): [1] DownloadCompleteListener.onProgress: Download Download : AndroidPhone7 (ADW Theme): onProgress called with 0/-1 Status: 192.<br />
D/szipinf (  886): Initializing inflate state<br />
D/Finsky  ( 1128): [1] 1.onResponse: Phonesky checkin succeeded for account<br />
D/Finsky  ( 1128): [1] 1.attemptNextSync: Done checking in.<br />
I/DownloadManager( 1014): Initiating request for download 5<br />
D/Finsky  ( 1128): [1] DownloadCompleteListener.onProgress: Download Download : AndroidPhone7 (ADW Theme): onProgress called with 0/4273851 Status: 192.<br />
D/Finsky  ( 1128): [1] PageFragment.rebindViews: Page [class=DetailsFragment] loaded in [5580 ms]<br />
D/dalvikvm( 1128): GC_CONCURRENT freed 1939K, 46% free 5309K/9799K, external 6389K/7946K, paused 3ms+6ms<br />
D/Finsky  ( 1128): [1] DownloadCompleteListener.onProgress: Download Download : AndroidPhone7 (ADW Theme): onProgress called with 8192/4273851<br />
```


----------

